# Rivet Issue on an Aluminum Bass Tracker Boat



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Not sure if this started last fall or not but noticed the last few times out my boat lays on one side 6 inches deeper then the other. Finally climbed under the boat to see what was the issue. I noticed a couple rivets disappeared 3/4 of the way back on the bottom. I don't really want to do some major work to it until July or August. What is the best thing for me to do as far as a patch goes on it for now. Will JB Weld work for now until I can replace the rivets and take up the floor and replace the foam this summer?
Thanks
Snyd


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I had a small boat that had lost a rivet, I put a blind pop rivet thru the hole and the rib. I mixed up some JB weld and covered the head on the outside with the mixture. It did not leak after that. I had planned on sanding it smoothing after it hardened and I knew it did not leak. I left it as is, it looked like a glob of gum.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

just my opinion,I,M no expert, but won,t a loose spot in the chain of rivets cause stress in that spot? making the next rivet pop, I,d put some thing in the holes even a pop rivet and goo for now.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> just my opinion,I,M no expert, but won,t a loose spot in the chain of rivets cause stress in that spot? making the next rivet pop, I,d put some thing in the holes even a pop rivet and goo for now.


and so on & so on.... I agree.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I don't be have the popped rivet but will find something small to put in the whole before I put the JB Weld on.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

They make rivets that can be put in from the outside. Call Craig at Erie Outfitters. It's a haul from Canal Winchester but if you call ahead and take the boat he will point you in the right direction. It may get fixed before you leave the lot. Fix it right the first time and prevent more damage.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yeah that is a drive to Erie Outfitters - Might look at buying a rivet gun myself to fix this summer.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm in the process of replacing rivets on my Starcraft. The blind closed end rivets seem to work fine. Been using 5200 sealant with the rivets. These can be put in from the outside without tearing the boat apart. I had some cross brace issues along with a gas tank that was not installed correctly. By taking out the tank I am able to see how the rivets "squeeze". You just have to get the right rivet for the thickness of materials being riveted.Hoping to wrap up my project soon. Good luck


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

mmmmmm...

Thought you had a Deep V? Maybe its time to look for nother boat... one that is just tad bit bigger.


----------

